# Helme mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz VS Fullface und Trailhelm



## Colliz1000 (5. November 2015)

Hy,
nächstes Jahr muss ein neuer Helm her. Da mein erster Sturz mit meinem Mountainbike ziemlich böse auf dem Gesicht geendet ist, wollte ich mir eigentlich einen neuen Helm mit abnehmbare Kinnschutz besorgen.
Da sich im letzten Jahr einiges getan hat, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob irgend Jemand aktuelle Erfahrungen gemacht hat. Den Bell Super 2 finde ich ganz o.k. Leider findet man nichts über Sturztests.
Ich weiß auch nicht, ob man jedes Mal Lust hat, diesen Kinnschutz zu montieren. Ich fahre überwiegend auf normalen Trails und eher nicht in einem Bikepark, daher finde ich einen Fullface total übertrieben. Aber falls man doch mal die Lust verspürt, in Winterberg etc. zu fahren, müsste ja schon etwas ordentliches her. Oder ein "normaler" Helm der hinten etwas weiter runtergeht und ein Fullface. Bin echt unschlüssig....
Hat irgendjemand Erfahrungen bzw. so eine ähnliche Entscheidung zu treffen?

Fahre auch seit 7 Jahren mit Klickpedalen und irgendwie hätte ich mal Lust, auf Plattformpedalen umzurüsten. Obwohl ich eigentlich super zurecht komme. Vielleicht liegt es an dem neuen Mountainbike und man hat einfach mal Lust auf was neues...)
LG
Nicole


----------



## Sleyvas (5. November 2015)

Ich selbst kann zu den Helmen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel nur das Feedback von Bekannten weitergeben. Das geht auch eher in Richtung "keine Lust, den Kinnbügel ständig wieder dranzufriemeln" und wo es dann wegen sehr ruppigem Gelände wirklich gemacht wird, wäre man mit einem stabileren Fullface vermutlich auch schon wieder besser bedient.

Auf meinen bisher befahrenen Trails (von flowig bis sehr steinreich) reichte mir mein herkömmlicher Bell Super bisher eigentlich immer aus (das ist meine Meinung NACH einem Faceplant mit 10 Stichen und Schnippelei am Kinn). Sobald es auf Flowtrails oder in den Park geht, wo es entweder schneller und rumpliger wird oder ich mich an Sprüngen versuche, ist Fullface 1. Wahl (und in den Parks nebst anderer Protektoren auch Vorschrift).

Das Sicherheitsgefühl ist sicher eine sehr subjektive Sache. Die Einen gucken dich schon schräg an, wenn du auf Touren mit Protektoren aufkreuzt, die nächsten können sich gar nicht sicher genug einpacken. Da gilt es irgendwo den besten Mittelweg zum jeweiligen Einsatzzweck zu finden.

Gundsätzlich: ausprobieren, wenn es gefällt, behalten. Wenn nicht, zurück zum Altbewährten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (5. November 2015)

Wenn du auf "natürlichen" Trails eh keinen Kinnbügel haben magst, und diesen nur für Bikeparkbesuche brauchst, spricht doch nichts gegen die Variante "Fullface und Halbschale". Da hast du bei beiden deutlich mehr Auswahl.
Bei den Helmen mit abnehmbarem Kinnbügel fällt mir eigentlich nur der Bell Super 2R ein, oder (erst nächste Jahr verfügbar) der Uvex Jekyll Hyde. Alle anderen Systeme disqualifizieren sich durch doch nicht wirklich abnehmbare Kinnbügel (Met z.B.) oder durch fummlige Schraubereien. Wenn ich den Kinnbügel nicht mit wenigen Handgriffen abnehmen und anklippen kann, sehe ich keinen wirklichen Vorteil zu einem "richtigen" Fullface, außer man braucht mehr Belüftung.
Bedenken bei der Schutzwirkung habe ich bei den modernen Helmen wenig. Einen Sturz hält er sicher aus und tut was er soll. Bei einem "Hybridhelm" würde ich mir, je nachdem wie der Sturz aussah, allerdings überlegen, ob ich ihn danach nicht wegschmeißen sollte. Ein richtiger Fullface hält sicherlich mehr aus. Der Bell erfüllt z.B. nicht die Norm von Downhill-Helmen. Allerdings: auch wenn der Helm nur einen Sturz lang hält ist er immer noch billiger als ausgeschlagene Zähne 
Ich komme bisher mit "Fullface und Halbschale" ganz gut zurecht. Den Uvex Helm werde ich mir nächstes Jahr aber mal zu Gemüte führen. Der Bell passt mir leider kein bisschen. Allerdings benutze ich den Fullface Helm gerne auf normalen Trails. Wenn es lange hoch und lange runter geht, und in anspruchsvollerem Gelände, eigentlich immer. Die Halbschale benutze ich nur noch im Mittelgebirge, oder wenn längere Flachstücke/Tretuphills auf Trails zu erwarten sind. Daher wäre für mich eine Hybridlösung ideal, weil ich dann einfach variabler entscheiden kann ob ich den Kinnbügel haben mag oder nicht. Nur für den Bikepark ist es aber eh klar, dass man den Kinnbügel benötigt, also braucht man dafür imho keinen Hybridhelm sondern kann gleich zu einem gescheiten Fullface greifen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. November 2015)

ich habe seit Januar den Bell Super und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Wenn ich weiß dass ich eine ruppigere Tour fahre, nehme ich den Kinnbügel mit, und nutze die Funktion, ihn zu montieren oder demontieren wirklich oft. Das geht so schnell, das ist beim Schoneran/ausziehen gleich miterledigt. Wenn es mal ein paar Meter bergauf geht, stört der Bügel auch nicht so sehr. Da kommt noch genug Sauerstoff durch 
Ich fühle mich echt ziemlich wohl mit dem montierten Bügel!

Für einen Bikeparkbesuch hatte ich mir auch mal einen richtigen Fullface Helm gekauft, das ist nochmal ne andere Nummer! Für Touren/Trails etc ist der Bell wirklich super (haha)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2015)

Also den Bell finde ich super. So bin ich normal, auf bekannten Trails mit Halbschale unterwegs; in Gebieten, wo ich heftigere Trails vermute (z.B. Vinschgau) fahre ich bergauf bequem mit Halbschale und oben ist mit drei schnellen Handgriffen der Kinnschutz dran. Meist mache ich da eh Rast und dann ist die halbe Minute (am Anfang ohne Übung eine Minute) kein Problem, zumal ich dann auch sicherer im Bike steh und mich mehr fahren trau.
Im Bikepark habe ich zusätzlich nen "echten" Fullface. Ob das wirklich Pflicht ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Zumindest am Geißkopf bin ich Anfangs auch nur mit Halbschale gefahren und auch in Osternohe habe ich scon welche nur mit normalem Helm gesehen. Wenn man aber nicht nur die Flow Lines runterzuckelt, sondern auch schneller dran ist - ist Fullface sicher ne Überlegung wert.

Ich würde jeder Zeit wieder in diese "zweieinhalb" Helme investieren. Bzw. freut sich meine Family immer, wenn ich konkrete Geburtstags-/Weihnachtswünsche angebe oder sage, wofür ich Geld zu diesen Anlässen gebracuhen könnte.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2015)

Meine Freundin hat sich nach ihrem Sturz auch den Bell zugelegt und hat den Bügel vor allem auf unbekannten Trails und im Urlaub in Saalbach dabei. Wenn sie unsicher ist, ist der Bügel schnell angeklippt und gerade nach ihrem Sturz gibt der Bügel ihr psychisch sehr viel Sicherheit und sie hat wieder Spaß am biken 

Ich war am Anfang etwas skeptisch, aber es geht wirklich schnell und der Bügel ist auch nicht zu sperrig zum mitnehmen. Leider passt er mir wie scylla auch überhaupt nicht (Dickschädel ) und ich habe auch für nächstes Jahr den Uvex Jekyll im Blick


----------



## scylla (5. November 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> Im Bikepark habe ich zusätzlich nen "echten" Fullface. Ob das wirklich Pflicht ist, kann ich nicht sagen.



In vielen (nicht allen) Bikeparks ist ein Vollvisierhelm vorgeschrieben. Sonst wird man nicht im Lift mitgenommen.


----------



## scratch_a (5. November 2015)

Sorry, dass ich mich als Mann kurz einklinke:

Um mal paar Beispiele zu bringen...
Geißkopf: "Es besteht Helmpflicht im MTB ZONE Bikepark Bischofsmais. Das tragen von Protektoren wird dringend empfohlen."
Osternohe: "Das Tragen eines Helms ist Pflicht. Protektorenjacken und Knieprotektoren werden empfohlen."
Leogang: "Als Biker verpflichte ich mich zum Tragen von ordnungsgemäßer Schutzkleidung. Das Tragen eines Helmes Ist für mich Pflicht."
Für Saalbach/Hinterglemm und Samerberg konnte ich gar nichts finden.
Winterberg: "3. Es gilt Helmpflicht im ganzen Park. Wir empfehlen   dringend Vollvisierhelme. Weitere Schutzausrüstung (Safetyjacket, Knie-/Schienbeinschoner)   wird empfohlen und kann gegen Gebühr in der Bikestation ausgeliehen werden."
Hindelang: "Die Benutzung des Bike-Parks erfolgt auf eigene Gefahr, selbstverständlch nur mit voll Funktionsfähigen Bikes, Helm und kompletter Schutzausrüstung, insbesondere für die schweren Abfahrten empfehlen wir Protektoren."
Beerfelden: "das Tragen von Helm und Rückenprotektoren ist Pflicht"

Todtnau war jetzt auf die Schnelle der einzige Park, in dem ein Fullface Pflicht ist. 

Also in einigen Bikeparks reicht zur Mitnahme schon auch ein Halbschalenhelm. Vorher also erkundigen.
Aber wenn man nicht nur langsam eine Flowline runter rollt, dann sollte man schon von sich aus einen Fullface aufsetzen, ohne dass man dazu gezwungen wird.


----------



## scylla (6. November 2015)

Ah tatsächlich so wenige die es verpflichtend vorschreiben. Da war wohl öfter mal der Herr Freud im Spiel bei meiner Wahrnehmung der Regelungen  . Z.B. bei BeFe hätte ich jetzt schwören können, dass es Vollvisierhelm statt Helm heißt, wenn schon Rückenprotektoren vorgeschrieben werden.

Noch einer, der es definitiv vorschreibt: http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/securite-sur-le-bike-park-du-lac-blanc.htm

Naja, die allermeisten Bikeparkbesucher werden sich die Murmel sowieso anziehen. Macht ja Sinn.


----------



## Colliz1000 (6. November 2015)

Hy,
danke für die Antworten.
@scylla der neue UVEX Helm macht ja echt einen guten Eindruck. Den werde ich mir nächstes Jahr auch mal näher anschauen. In Saalbach hatte ich man für zwei Stunden einen Fullface an und habe mich irgendwie gar nicht wohl gefühlt. Komischerweise bin ich früher sieben Jahre Motorrad gefahren und müsste das Gefühl ja eigentlich kennen und mögen, aber irgendwie fühle ich mich auf dem Mountainbike damit gar nicht wohl. Ich glaube wenn, wäre für mich der Kompromiss eines abnehmbaren Kinnschutzes am besten und in den meisten "Bikeparks" kommt man damit auch parat, wenn ein Fullface nicht gerade vorgeschrieben ist.
Mal gucken, was sich bis nächstes Jahr noch alles entwickeln wird........
Nicole


----------



## scylla (6. November 2015)

Bei Fullface-Helmen gibt es halt auch "solche und solche". Ist denke ich bei Motorradhelmen genauso. Und bei Halbschalen muss die Passform ja auch stimmen.
Ich finde grad das hohe Gewicht bei Fullface Helmen oft störend. Auch wenn der Helm zu sehr vors Gesicht übersteht, sei es seitlich zu weit rumgezogen oder ein sehr massiver Kinnbügel, finde ich das unangenehm. Manche schnüren einem ja auch regelrecht die Luft ab. Ich hab mir mal einen Kali Avatar Carbon geleistet. Der ist federleicht für einen Fullface-Helm (nur minimal schwerer als der Bell Super 2R) und stört mich überhaupt nicht. Man muss halt einfach viele verschiedene Modelle durchprobieren, bis man den richtigen für sich gefunden hat. Bei allen Helmen eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2015)

Ich habe den Viper MX von Casco. Mir zumindest passt er gut und er macht auch einen recht robusten Eindruck. Der Kinnbügel nimmt halt nicht so viel Platz weg im Rucksack, wie ein kompletter FF. Macht halt etwas lockerer, wenn mal ne Stelle kommt, an welcher man etwas unsicher ist.


----------



## BikeTiefling (19. November 2015)

Den Viper MX fahre ich auch seit Jahren und er hat mich zweimal vor einem angeschlagenen Kinn bewahrt (Tour mit schwerem Gelände + Park).

Für lockere Runden im Park nehme ich ihn gern da leichter = weniger „anstrengend“ und bewiesenermaßen ausreichend wenn man nicht mit Vmax einen Abflug hinlegt. Dadurch öfter im Einsatz als mein schwerer FF.

Einfache Strecken allerdings lieber mit richtig leichtem Helm, da der MX auch ohne Kinnschutz breiter baut und etwas schwerer ist.

Lockere (Familien-)Touren usw. mit möglicherweise technischen Einlagen ;-), Viper mit Kinnschutz im Rucksack.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Macht halt etwas lockerer, wenn mal ne Stelle kommt, an welcher man etwas unsicher ist.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (21. September 2016)

Also mir haben weder uvex noch Bell gepasst   

Bei mir ist es jetzt der Oneal Spark geworden   
Wollte nicht soviel Geld ausgeben da ich ihn vielleicht zweimal im Jahr nutzen werde. 
Zu schwer sollte er auch nicht sein , da ich kein richtiges Downhill fahre sondern mehr Flowtrail mit kleinen hüpfern und die ein oder andere Strecke in Saalbach   
Angegeben ist er mit 870g und das ohne carbon! 

Er wirkt nicht klobig da er eher schmal und länger geschnitten ist. Das Gesichtsfeld ist sehr großzügig sodass zu keiner zeit die Sicht eingeschränkt ist! 

Es war ein super Schnäppchen bei ebay , ich schätze Auslaufmodell. War genau meine Größe und auch meine Farbe   











Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## duc-mo (25. September 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht warum man im Bikepark zwangsläufig nen Fullface brauchen sollte. Klar, wenn mich der Lift den Berg hoch bringt dann stört der FF kaum und das ein FF ein größeres Potential bei Stürzen hat steht außer Frage... Aber wer legt es denn schon auf Stürze drauf an??? Egal ob im Bikepark, auf Hometrails oder auf unbekannten Touren, niemand "muss" die großen Sprünge mitnehmen oder besonders schnell fahren. Das liegt bei einem selbst und entsprechend kann man auch selbst das Risiko reduzieren.

Aus meiner Erfahrung... Wenn ich mit Protektoren unterwegs bin fühle ich mich sicherer, ich fahre schneller und stürze häufiger. Insofern steigt trotzdem die Gefahr von Verletzungen, weil ich ohne Protektoren vermutlich an der gleichen stelle nicht gestürzt wäre...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2016)

Ich bin immer nur gestürzt, wenn ich das Geraffel nicht anhatte. Mich entspannt es merklich, wobei ich es auf den normalen Hometrails nicht mitnehme bzw. verwende. Aber ich habe auch dort schon Leute "mit" gesehen. Auf den meisten Trails am Gardasee wäre ich "ohne" nicht runter. Für mich persönlich war es auf Skull und Co. angebracht, auch wenn ich es tatsächlich nicht gebraucht habe. Aber das weiss man immer erst hinterher. Und es kann immer etwas unvorhergesehenes passieren bzw. auftauchen.

Ich habe mir jetzt den Bell bestellt, nachdem ich festgestellt habe, dass mein Casco 6 Jahre alt ist. Müsste funktionieren, konnte ihn bei nem Kumpel mal probehalber aufsetzen.


----------



## Schildbürger (25. September 2016)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum man im Bikepark zwangsläufig nen Fullface brauchen sollte...


Wohl wegen der möglichen Haftung des Betreibers, die müssen alles Mögliche tun um die Benutzer vor Schaden zu bewahren.
Sonst wäre es wohl Fahrlässigkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

